# 5.1 surround to work on TV



## vinnie107 (May 12, 2009)

Hi how do i get 5.1 to work on a TV.

My nan has some surround sound. All the speakers connect to the sub woofer which has the same output as the PC green sound cables.

How would i go about connecting it to the TV?


----------



## vinnie107 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## vinnie107 (May 12, 2009)

Someone must have 5.1 hooked up to their TV?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 13, 2009)

To use 5.1 speakers with a tv/dvd/digital receiver you need a toslink or coaxial input...


----------



## Machin3 (May 13, 2009)

Something like that might do the job:






Hook one end to the 5.1 speaker system and the red/white to your t.v.


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2009)

you could use an amp. i've got a sony dvd player/amplifier where my speakers are hooked up to the dvd player and hook up the RGB leads to the TV.


----------



## JoeSamo (May 13, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Something like that might do the job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fox that wont give you full 5.1....

I think he needs all 3 cables to be hooked in not just one.  You need the Green, Black, and i think its orange???  At least for me thats what i have in the back of my PC.. ID be interested to know if anyone has gotten all 3 of those plugged into there tv also since i would love to do that.  Im able to just plug the Green one into my pc but only a few speakers work properly from that.  My tv a 42 sony braiva has a sound input on the back but the only adapter i have allows just one connection.

Someone probably has an answer to this!


----------



## vinnie107 (May 13, 2009)

Hm. Three cables would make sense. On the back of the sub woofer there is 3 3.5mm outputs( the same size as green computer cable).

Anyone find these?


----------



## Machin3 (May 13, 2009)

JoeSamo said:


> Fox that wont give you full 5.1....
> 
> I think he needs all 3 cables to be hooked in not just one.  You need the Green, Black, and i think its orange???  At least for me thats what i have in the back of my PC.. ID be interested to know if anyone has gotten all 3 of those plugged into there tv also since i would love to do that.  Im able to just plug the Green one into my pc but only a few speakers work properly from that.  My tv a 42 sony braiva has a sound input on the back but the only adapter i have allows just one connection.
> 
> Someone probably has an answer to this!



Oh ok. I thought that if you just ran from your subwoofer to your t.v. that it would work but I guess not.


----------



## dug987654 (May 14, 2009)

So what inputs are available on the back of the sub? If its digital it means all the speakers can come in one cable, if its analogue then only two speakers can be delivered per cable, usually front pair, back pair, centre + sub. 

How are the speakers connected to the computer? Doug.


----------



## vinnie107 (May 14, 2009)

On the back of the sub there is the same input that you would have for a computer.

Like the green cable. There is three of them.


----------



## PunterCam (May 15, 2009)

^^christ knows if that'll work!^^

These cables, if the image appears, are known as (left to right) mini-jack, 1/4 inch jack (or guitar lead, or just 'jack'), xlr, and rca/phono/coax. They all do the exact same job at the same quality, and are inter-changable - ie, you could cut one off and solder on another.

Presumably the 3 inputs on the back are 'mini jack' (headphone plug sized) They will input two mono channels on each - left right, centre sub, rear L&R. Unless you also have a simple stereo in on the sub, or you have 5.1 output capabilty from the tv, you can't really combine them (the tv and the 5.1 system).


----------



## vinnie107 (May 15, 2009)

That doesn't look as if it will work lol.


----------

